# TT tomorrow!



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Have to be at the hospital at 6AM. Hope it goes well. I'm a little weepy today. It will all be behind me by this time tomorrow!


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

It will be over before you know it. I had mine on Nov 1 and it takes a few days to recover. If you are prone to get sick from anesthisia make sure you tell them, other than that I had no issues. Good luck! Let us kow how you are doing!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

They are going to put the "patch" behind my ear and give me something for nausea in my IV


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The sense of riled after surgery is priceless.

Good luck!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Feeling pretty lousy still. Came home late in day yesterday. Kept me an extra day to get my calcium levels normal. I was wondering if it's ok to put a soft ice oak on my incision? I don't see anything on my sheet about icing? . Also does anyone know what thyroid neoplasm means? That was on my diagnosis on my paperwork? ? I get my final path on Wednesdaybut I don't have a positive feeling about the outcome.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

So glad to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the calcium. Did you lose any parathyroid? Were they able to tell? I lost two but the surgeon didn't know it until the path report came back. Ice, ice, ice! Absolutely. I kept ice on pretty much constantly at least the first three days. It felt so good and I did not have any issues with swelling. Get rest! I don't know what your diagnoses neoplasm means. I sure others will be along. So glad your well and safe at home! Take care.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

No issues that I know I'd with paras. My levels were ok when I left yesterday and I am taking the calcium 3 times per day. They ewe a little low after but then they started to get back on track. . I did have a drain in as well so my doc wanted to keep me an extra night as it was still draining and wanted it out before discharge. I go Wednesday for post op and pathology. Ent said I dead many nodules throughout.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

One week post-op and feeling pretty good! Have a lump on my scar. Hopefully it's normal. Go for post op Wed!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brejim said:


> One week post-op and feeling pretty good! Have a lump on my scar. Hopefully it's normal. Go for post op Wed!


This is great! Totally great! Let us know comments re post op if you would care to do so!


----------

